#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  برد y باسما مدل 42pj350r

## فففرشید

با سلام نیازمندم  بردyبلاسما   مدل 42pj350rهستم در صورت موجود بیام بدید  ممنون

----------

*optical*

----------


## فففرشید

5.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام. خیر موجود ندارم.

----------

*optical*

----------


## Pico

سلام مهندس این مدل موجود ندارم ولی قابل تعمیره

----------

